# Mister Coney Slot Car Show South Bend IN



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS 
WHAT: 1ST SOUTH BEND IN VINTAGE SLOTCAR CLUB SHOW SWAP MEET 
WHERE: 52939 US 933 NORTH SOUTH BEND, IN 46637-3248 
WHEN: SEPTEMBER 09, 2007 9:00 AM-2:00 PM 
WHY: FUN - FUN - FUN - DOOR PRIZES - FREE APPRAISALS 
WITH: 100% SLOTCARS! 1950'S, 1960'S, 1970'S, 1980'S, 1990'S, 2000'S 

Mister Coney is sponsoring a Slot Car Show on Sunday, September 09, 2007 after TheAutoFest September 7/8, 2007 at the SAME Comfort Suites hotel.

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS: 
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/south_bend_indiana_slot_car_show.html

To be fair to everyone, I am offering the Mister Coney Verified Members and all slot car vendors who are setting up at TheAutoFest an EARLY BIRD SPECIAL of $24.99 off the regular price of $50.00 if they use the BUY THIS NOW and pay for them NOW!

$24.99 is GUARANTEED to be the LOWEST price for any table at ANY of the major slot car shows in the USA!

Mister Coney Members who have...

a) Zero (0) or One (1) table at TheAutoFest can purchase one (1) Table.
c) Two (2) or more tables at TheAutoFest can purchase up to two (2) Tables.
c) Three (3) or more tables at TheAutoFest can purchase up to three (3) Tables.
d) Verified Members will be able to purchase up to five (5) Tables.

These tables are on a first come first serve basis as space is limited.

Thank you. 

Mister Coney


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Sounds good. Why not have combined events? C'mon people lets give it a shot!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

This has lots of potential. I hope people take advantage.


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*Mister Coney Slot Car Javelin Body*

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

As you already know, Mister Coney is sponsoring the 1st South Bend Indiana Slot Car Show on Sunday, September 09, 2007 after TheAutoFest September 7/8, 2007 at the SAME Comfort Suites hotel.

*Mister Coney - The Auto Fest - Auto World Slot Cars - Javelin Body*

TheAutoFest Javelin brought to you by the *Mister Coney*, the design work by *Mike Groothuis* and slot car body provided by *Auto World Slot Cars*. All of us have teamed up to bring you another nice feature for *TheAutoFest* this year. This Javelin slot car body was commissioned for the show. Some will be given out as prizes and awards on Friday and Saturday. 100 of these will be made available for Sunday at the Mister Coney Slot Car Show.

Here is the APPROVED version of the design of the slot car body...










Thank you. 

Mister Coney


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

That's three Event slots now! Pretty Cool. AutoWorld will be on hand to press the flesh, ask questions and get the general skinny. Tony and Tom will be speaking Saturday night at the Autofest Dinner as well where a presentation and question/answer session will be available. It's always been lots of fun, very informative and an opportunity to get some killer stuff. Three different manufacturers will be on hand. Learning Curve's Mac Ragan to talk about Johnny Lightning, both Tony Karamitsos and Tom Lowe will be on hand from Round2/AutoWorld and Maurice Chan is coming in from Motor Max to talk about Fresh Cherries and other products.


Should be fun and the slot car guys is a WELCOME addition we have missed since the playing Mantis days.

Mark


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slot Car Enthusiasts,

Just a reminder that the 1st South Bend Indiana Slot Car Show is next Sunday, September 09, 2007. As of today, there are only 4 vendor tables left. Info can be found at the following link...
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/south_bend_indiana_slot_car_show.html

We hope to see all of you on September 07 & 08 at TheAutoFest and then again on September 09 for the Mister Coney Slot Car Show.

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Joe,

I have sent out over 1200 flyers for the show to any customer that I have shipped to in the last three months. I am looking forward to getting one of you slot cars too!

Jeff


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*Mister Coney Slot Car Show & TheAutoFest*

Greetings Fellow Slot Car Enthusiasts,

I would like to say thank you to Mark Hosaflook for organizing TheAutoFest 2007. I would also like to thank Tom Lowe from AutoWorldSlotCars for donating the AMX Javelin slot car bodies.

I would also like to thank Jeff Clemence from MotorCityToyz - John Clark from SlotCarJohnnies and Team Stumpf (Tom Stumpf - Bob Beers - Danny Esposito) for their support.

I look forward to working with all of these nice people for next years event.

Mister Coney
MisterConey


----------

